# Fed Up With Air Foot Switches



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Many years ago, my dad asked me if there was a way to make his old style Spartan 1065 and 300 safe where getting electrocuted was minimal like an air foot switch rod but with a mechanical switch. Back then I just got out of the Army doing field radio repair (29E10) and I was working at a place that designed switching power supplies.


So with the electronics back ground I came up with a solution that you run the A/C power to the motor deck, and have the switching mechanism in the deck just like an air foot switch except I used a solid state relay. A solid state relay has 4000 volts isolation from the low voltage signal side to the high voltage switched side. To switch the relay on you just needed to apply 3 V to 24 V DC to the signal side. Which I did with a 9 volt battery inside a foot switch.


Fast forward 30 years later, I purchased a new 1065 for the quite motor so I can do roddings at restaurants without that high pitch noise that disturbs everyone. I gave the air foot switch a chance thinking after all this time they had improved on it. I was sadly mistaken. So I got my hands on a mechanical foot switch, a black box to house the connector and a LED voltage display for the battery. The box mounted easily at the location of the air switch. The solid state relay is inside the wiring box of the 1065. After seeing how it was laid out inside I can easily mount the foot switch connector and the LED display to the metal back plate.

Anyways here is a video of it working along with some pictures.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The first machine I used was a sled that had a 110v foot pedal. There were times when I got poked. Going low voltage is a good idea as long as you can make sure it stays 100% waterproof. My biggest fear on that system is corrosion on the contacts in the peddle and keeping it water tight.

I wouldn’t mind trying one. Currently my main line machine is the k6200 until I get my 300 back up and running.

Would you be willing to ship me one to try out? If so how much. Zip code 48837.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

That's great! I wonder if your idea is marketable or if it would violate some stupid OSHA laws. 

What's the cost of this entire upgrade?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Alan said:


> That's great! I wonder if your idea is marketable or if it would violate some stupid OSHA laws.
> 
> What's the cost of this entire upgrade?


I’m OMS. **** OSHA!

I’ll put my middle finger where the sun don’t shine.... better yet, 3 1/2” cutter.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Alan said:


> That's great! I wonder if your idea is marketable or if it would violate some stupid OSHA laws.
> 
> What's the cost of this entire upgrade?


Since the primary and the secondary of the optical solid state relay has a 4000 volt isolation it would pass UL tests.

Just getting the parts from amazon it ran me around 90 bucks which includes the foot pedal. Give me some time and I will see if I can source all the parts in a more reasonable price and make a parts list and make a schematic diagram with a step by step how to build it. It is really simple.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Would it be safe to have just a ground wire and contact foot switch pedal or could you get electrocuted anyway?

I don't like my k-3800 pedal too much after 30 seconds or something it deflates, gotta wait till it comes back fluffy again and try again.

I had to run the foot switch in a bathtub the other day and I was letting some water run. I had a rag underneath and became soaked so not to scratch the tub.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

this stuff works great for keeping electrical contacts free of corrosion and if you have corrosion it melts it away... I use it alot on the end switches of zone valves that get corroded..its pricey but it goes along way, 1 spray can usually lasts me many years for plumbing applications, and I use alot of it for automotive and heavy equipment https://www.amazon.com/Corrosion-X-...F8&qid=1537714176&sr=8-3&keywords=corrosion+x..


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

How about just using a GFCI as required when dealing with high voltage outside or in areas where electrocution may occur. now matter how good an idea.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

GAN said:


> How about just using a GFCI as required when dealing with high voltage outside or in areas where electrocution may occur. now matter how good an idea.


The main power cord still has the GFCI as required. I just did not like the air foot pedal switch. So I removed it and the mechanical part that switches the power on and off and installed an optical solid state relay in its place, and wired a mechanical foot switch pedal with a 9 volt battery to turn the rod on. 


Now I can shift my weight put all my weight on the foot pedal and not worry about my machine turning off cause I shifted my weight or the pedal looses its air. 


So I am not eliminating the safety ground fault circuit interrupter, but making a more reliable foot pedal that is still as safe as an air foot switch.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

SewerRatz said:


> The main power cord still has the GFCI as required. I just did not like the air foot pedal switch. So I removed it and the mechanical part that switches the power on and off and installed an optical solid state relay in its place, and wired a mechanical foot switch pedal with a 9 volt battery to turn the rod on.
> 
> 
> Now I can shift my weight put all my weight on the foot pedal and not worry about my machine turning off cause I shifted my weight or the pedal looses its air.
> ...


Excellent idea I hate the rubber foot air switches,don’t matter where I buy them at they still go down,bought some from Marvin at Allan j Coleman,looked like built better than ridgid but still deflate for no reason,I to would be interested in buying a completed switch


----------

